# Python on RPi



## balanga (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm trying to run python on a RPi2 which has FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE installed.  After running

`pkg install python36`

I get

```
#python3
python3: Command not found.
```

I found this thread  Thread 46449 which had the same problem but it's over three years old so am not sure it is still relevant


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 6, 2017)

You can run it as `python3.6` or install the python3 symlinks via `pkg install python3`.


----------

